# Boss ME-20 Multi-Effects Pedal



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

It's on sale and L&M for $200. Is it any good? Is there a reasonably priced alternative. 

Since I'm looking at a Fender tube AMP for clean tone, I need something with some really good distortion like my Roland Cube distortion - I'm hoping this pedal will do the trick and the other stuff, like wah, volume, flanger etc.. thoughts?

Thx. in advance.

V.


----------



## GuitarManEsus7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Oakvillan,

I've never been a great fan of multieffect pedals, especially when it comes to distortion/overdrive IMO. I've never used this particular model, but I hear that the effects are decent except distortion/overdrive. I have yet to see a multieffects pedal with good distortion, it all sounds a little to fuzzy to me. My preference (not necessarily everyone else's) is tube amp distortion first, then maybe a good standalone distortion pedal when tube distortion isn't available. Which amp are you looking at?

Cheers


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have one as a backup unit to my regular pedal board. It sounds fine, meaning generic, but is very user friendly compared to the Digitech and Zoom units I've had. It does have a rotating speaker effect which is okay and I like the other modulation effects, in moderation. The delays are what you'd expect from Boss. The wah is generic (I use a Crybaby normally) so I use the volume pedal option instead. As a secondary stage and studio unit it's great bang for the buck.

If you want great organic effects, buy expensive individual pedals, but if you need a jack of all trades the ME-20 is pretty good. All this assumes you're starting with a good signal and a good amp.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I will never put a digital effects processor in front of my tube amp. Makes hauling tubes pointless.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi GuitarJesus7

I am looking at a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe or something along that line.

If anyone has one for sale, I may be interested.

thx.
V.


----------



## GuitarManEsus7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Oakvillain said:


> Hi Guitar*E*sus7
> 
> I am looking at a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe or something along that line.
> 
> ...


Great choice, but I can't say I know anybody selling one. If you are indeed going with the Boss ME-20 it would almost be a sin to put it in front of an amp like that IMHO.

Cheers


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarManEsus7 said:


> Great choice, but I can't say I know anybody selling one. If you are indeed going with the Boss ME-20 it would almost be a sin to put it in front of an amp like that IMHO.
> 
> Cheers


Then dont put it "in front of" the amp. Put it in the effects loop instead.
But I agree, I wouldnt use the OD/Dist settings AT ALL on one of these things. Noisy.
But its fine for stuff like chorus, delay etc.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oakvillain said:


> I am looking at a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe or something along that line.
> 
> If anyone has one for sale, I may be interested.


There are usually HRDs listed in the Toronto Craigslist most of the time.


----------

